# Is this grounds for separation?



## gt5fx (Feb 15, 2010)

So ive been married 4 months to my wife and she still talks to her Ex. I made it clear that I'm uncomfortable with the situation and shes told me that she understands and she will stop. a couple months went by and i find out that shes still talking to him, and its not like shes saying hey whats up and then the convo is over she talks to him all day from 7am until 12 at night. I trust her and know she wont cheat but i dont trust this guy at all. am i over reacting???? i feel like when she talks to him shes telling him all the things that she should be telling me.

Back story:before we got married about 3 years ago she left him and started dating me things went well for a while and she ended breaking up with me and went back with him. after they ended i started back dating her we dated for about 4 months but while we where dating she continued to stay in contact with him at that point i made it clear that you have to choose either him or me, she told me that wasn't fair so I ended it. It was the hardest thing I had to do since I've known her and been crazy about her since the first time we meet in 6th grade 10 years ago. we went an entire summer with no contact then when summer ended she called me we talked and started dating again we got engaged married all within 4 months and we've been married for almost 3 months. i never once thought i would be talking about separation with my wife we've spent soo much time talking about how we dont believe in it and the first time things dont go her way she wants to leave =(


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes it is. She is engaged in an emotional affair with him and apparently never got closure. If she is ready to separate over her unacceptable behavior then there is little you can do the recover the marriage. In my mind her actions show she didn't respect the institution of marriage from the start. This pattern of behavior will likely repeat itself in the future. Don't separate, file for an annulment and move on. Don't look back. Sorry, not what you wanted to hear I'm sure.


----------



## catnip (Jan 28, 2010)

I think you should get out while you can. If you've only been married for 3 or 4 months and you're already having trust issues, it's probably best you leave now while there are no children involved. I guarantee you, she will not stop.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree. She's not ready to be married, least of all to you. Get out now.


----------



## lillylilac (Feb 17, 2010)

I think the fact she is still keeping in touch with her x sounds like she has her cake and eating it.

I think the engagement/marriage is so short and she is still in touch with him means her head is all over the place.

Is her x in a relationship by any chance...

Maybe easier to get out now..


----------



## dre (Jan 30, 2010)

Not worth it if you allow her to straddle the fence she will continue leave because if you told her to stop and she did not that is disrespect and you can not be a foundation on that.


----------

